# Near death or out of body experiences ??



## Milkman (Feb 3, 2016)

Have you or someone you know had an out of body experience.  Some who nearly died tell of speaking with family and friends who have been dead for years.

Anyone got an experience or story to to share ?? I will share one later.



Disclaimer --  See Gary M. I do post about things other than the War Between the States.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 3, 2016)

Ya'll can believe what you want, A friend of mine has 2 daughters at 17 and 8 years old. The oldest had a friend who had gotten into some cult type of dealings. They had not seen one another in couple years. Well her old friend came into town and stopped by to visit. She left or gave her some kind of pennant/necklace. Was talking to her one night on the phone when the youngest went to screaming and hollering. She went to check on her and she was sitting on the side of the bed. Talking some kind of jeberish. She mentioned something that in the end described the pennant. Her mom got her into the living room and she was still acting the same so she called their pastor. He came and got them and carried them back to his house. The whole time the little girl was crying, hollering, talking this jeberish. The pastor and his son started praying over her and laying hands on her. It took both of them to hold her down as she fought. Then out of the blue she said hey "pastors name" and smiled real big. Asked what he was doing and where she was at. She has no memory of any of the events that evening. All of this lasted around 3 hours or so and was presumed to be because of the pennant the one had left there. He mentioned the language she was speaking and I cannot remember. Would have found it hard to believe had I not heard her over the phone myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 3, 2016)

My Dad had brain surgery when he was about 69  years old back in 1988. He was in surgery for many hours.  He was out of it for several days and in ICU.

After he got back to  his senses he told us about being in a place with his deceased grandparent, parents, aunts and uncles, brother, and cousins.  He said they were having a grand time together.  
Then the relatives all told him good bye and that he had to leave.   It was really emotional for him to tell us that and it brought an emotional response from us listening. 

He recovered and lived about 6 years after that and that memory was as real to him as any other in life.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Feb 3, 2016)

Milk, I am glad to see that you have interests other than the civil war.

When in Nam in Feb. of 65, I got my butt shot off.  (Literally, the round nicked my femoral artery.)
I remember being literally thrown into the back of a Huey, and from there it gets kinda fuzzy.
I remember being in a very bright warm place, and then someone yelled at me that this isn't your time yet.
(I always thought it was the Navy medic, that saved my life.  But, over the years, I really wonder. ) 
All I know was that he was a Black Guy, that was assigned to my SOG team just before we took off.  (Very unusual to have a medic assigned to a SOG unit.)  Was never able to dig his name out.  SOG units were CIA, and the Black Ops of the day.  They were disbanded, (I think,) by Westmorland when he ran the CIA out of country.)

Not sure if it was a near death experience, but I darn near died several times on the way to a field hospital, and when I was in the hospital in Saigon.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 3, 2016)

Gary Mercer said:


> Milk, I am glad to see that you have interests other than the civil war.
> 
> When in Nam in Feb. of 65, I got my butt shot off.  (Literally, the round nicked my femoral artery.)
> I remember being literally thrown into the back of a Huey, and from there it gets kinda fuzzy.
> ...



Glad you made it outta Nam in one piece!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 3, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Glad you made it outta Nam in one piece!



and thank you for your service.  that sure sounds kinds weak considering what you went thru for your country.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 3, 2016)

there is a somewhat new book out there by a man ( a preacher?)who interviewed hundreds or even thousands of people who reported many near death experiences, many with consistent themes..beautiful colors and lights, family present, ect..


----------



## Buster (Feb 3, 2016)

I had a brother that died in Arizona.  While he was brain dead but still breathing my other brother and my son and I were with him in hospice.  My nephew in Georgia was skypeing with his girlfriend who was in another country and had never seen my dying brother or even a picture of him.
My nephew was alone in the house.
He left the computer for about 3 minutes to get a drink from the kitchen.  When he returned his girlfriend asked who that was that walked past the computer and smiled at her.
He told her that he was alone and asked what the person looked like.
She described my dying brother perfectly.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 3, 2016)

I saw a real ghost with my Ex wife in the graveyard behind north ga college.  We used to go back there at night during college, we lived on campus.  Her and I both saw an apparition in a 1960s suit walk down the row of graves and just vanish into thin air at the wood line.  The suit had a checkered pattern and the man was older.  We both watched it happen clear as day, looked at each other and asked "did you just see that?".  To this day I can remember it like it was yesterday.  This was 20 yrs ago.  

The weird thing about the whole event was the fact that we weren't freaked out.  We both knew we saw something unexplainable.


----------



## Kdad (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a few things but the most memorable one was after my brother died. I was 5 and him and my oldest brother and girlfriend were in a real bad car wreck. Wrapped the car around a light pole on rainslicked road, my youngest brother and the girl were thrown from the car and my brother had a bad head injury and was put on life support, then later that morning they took him off due to no brain activity. He was my most favorite brother and would always keep an eye on me or take me with him. 2 weeks later while I was getting ready for bed, brushed my teeth, said goodnight to my mom and dad and headed for bed. 

Now, the kitchen light over the stove was the only light on which was past my room, so no light could get in too far past the door when open. So, I open the door, lights are off in the room, and I see my brother in the back corner, floating there. I'm not sure what is happening at this point and he just puts his finger over his lips signaling to keep quiet. I walk in, lights off and he says "don't worry about me, I'm ok, and I'll always take care of you". Some other things happened while growing up that I'm positive that were because of him. 

Didn't tell anyone that for years, but I know what I saw.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 4, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> I saw a real ghost with my Ex wife in the graveyard behind north ga college.  We used to go back there at night during college, we lived on campus.  Her and I both saw an apparition in a 1960s suit walk down the row of graves and just vanish into thin air at the wood line.  The suit had a checkered pattern and the man was older.  We both watched it happen clear as day, looked at each other and asked "did you just see that?".  To this day I can remember it like it was yesterday.  This was 20 yrs ago.
> 
> The weird thing about the whole event was the fact that we weren't freaked out.  We both knew we saw something unexplainable.


 
I know that graveyard because my daughter is attending ung.

She's a smart kid (presidents list material in fact) and has told me on several occasions when we drive by that the graveyard is where the dope smokers hangout AND that 'they' say its haunted.

Just sayin that made me giggle and wonder when I read your post.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Went to drop off someone at the hospital. Let them off at the second level parking garage where the attendant took them on the elevator. I parked the car and went up the elevator to make sure they had made it up before I left. All was good except I could not find my way back to the parking garage. I would walk around and ask people, even on elevators, how to get back to the parking garage and get blank stares like they were looking past me. After what seemed forever I started looking for just any way out and then saw the doors I had not seen before. It was gray outside and there was a huge paved parking lot right outside that was totally empty. I'm taking in the fresh air when on the other side of the parking lot a kid is running and screaming with a dog right on his tail trying to bite him. I take off running to try and help and right before I get there, which was still out of reach, a cop car comes wheeling in to save the day. Feeling everything is going to be okay I start walking down the road beside the parking lot back to the hospital to look for my car. Out of no where I here a witchy scream and laugh and there is this curly haired possessed woman cartwheeling toward me at an inhuman speed. When she gets close she jumps way up in the air doing flips and lands right next to me on the road and a mailbox is planted firmly right beside her. She looks straight at me with charcoal eyes and screams Nooooooo! My eyes got blurry and she was still there looking at me and under my breath I kept telling her no. Then I woke up to a team of doctors.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a friend, who could've been a beauty queen, that was following a 40 foot tractor trailer.  The trailer came loose and I guess it rolled on top of her.  Below is a pic of her car, after they cut her out.

She was in a coma for 5 days and on the last day, they gave her, _*her Last Rights*_.  Everybody was praying for her and then she woke.  She couldn't talk or walk for a few months, but when she could she said that God was with her the whole time, telling her what happened and told her she was not going to die.  She said his voice was very calming, soothing and peaceful.

Today, she's on disability, drives, walks, talks, but still suffers pain from her injuries.  She ministers at several "retirement communities" now, on her peace and tranquility.

There are people in my life that can make me laugh, but she makes me smile.


----------



## TJay (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know if this qualifies but is sure was an eerie coincidence for my Mom and me.  Years ago my Dad had cancer a really nasty one called multiple myeloma.  Things had gone downhill for him and the docs had recommended some surgery to make him more comfortable.  They came and got him to take him to surgery and it was just me and my Mom in the room.  Over on the table there was a heart shaped helium filled mylar balloon tied to some flowers with a thin ribbon.  He had been in surgery for over an hour when for no reason that heart shaped balloon made a faint popping sound and the air started leaking out until it slowly deflated hissing and sinking towards the floor til it was just hanging there by its ribbon.  Mom and I just looked at each other and it was easy to see that she was thinking maybe this was some sort of sign.  After some time the doc came in and told us he had made it through the surgery but not without complication.  His heart stopped beating during the surgery and he had to be revived.  The doc said we almost lost him.  We did lose him some time after that but I will always remember that eerie afternoon in a hospital room.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 5, 2016)

I was also in a coma for five days and was given my last rights. When I came to all of my family from Il and Al were there and I asked them why. They said "For your funeral".

My Dad went in to have a stint put in his gut for an anuerism. The Doc said two hours tops. At two and a half hours the Doc comes out white as a sheet and said "Everything's going good just taking longer". From the look in his eyes I knew they lost him. After the surgey he said to me "I died on the table, didn't I?" I told him it took longer than expected, why? He said "I know I did, even the nurse said I gave them quite a scare."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2016)

Gary Mercer said:


> Milk, I am glad to see that you have interests other than the civil war.
> 
> When in Nam in Feb. of 65, I got my butt shot off.  (Literally, the round nicked my femoral artery.)
> I remember being literally thrown into the back of a Huey, and from there it gets kinda fuzzy.
> ...



Not related to the OP but being in the Navy myself in '74 we had a couple of Hospital Corpsman who served in country. They were the best we had as they had lots of experience. They had some interesting stories to tell.
Glad you made it out and thanks for your service.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Feb 8, 2016)

While my grandfather was in the hospital for congestive heart failure. Just about 30 minutes before he passed he kept asking all of us that would go in ICU to visit for a few minutes each. " Whose kid is that in the corner with the injuns" He kept asking everyone and finally I asked him to describe them. (The kid) had golden blonde hair and was dressed in all white like a gown. The Indians were in buckskin clothing with all the regalia. He died a few minutes later. My grandfather loved history, Children and his church. I was at complete peace when I left that room and I actually told him to go to them if he wanted to, that I could take care of things here..


----------



## swampstalker24 (Feb 8, 2016)

I've never had an NDE related out of body experience, but have had Wake Induced Lucid Dreaming (WILD) related out of body experiences on several occasions.

Most experiences began with me sleeping, then "waking up" and getting out of bed only to look back and see myself still lying in bed asleep....

Its a pretty creepy feeling, and in most instances I would run around the house screaming (for some reason??) until I actually "woke up"......

Not sure if yall have ever heard of Astral Projection, but its basicly when your consciencness, or soul, seperates from you physical body.  It's pretty interesting stuff if you into that kinda thing...


----------



## Sandhills Hunter (Feb 9, 2016)

I was a state trooper for 26 years and I retired in 2013. In 2001 I left for work one morning about 7 am and decided 
I'd stop at a gas station a couple of miles from the house and get a cup of coffee. I pulled in the station and when I started to unbuckle my seat belt I had a feeling come over me that I didn't need to go in the store. I thought about it for a few moments and then drove off.
About a week later one of the other sergeants asked me if I had stopped at the gas station on that day and why I didn't get out and go in. I told him it was like something told me not to. He said after I left, the clerk called the Sheriff's Office and told them a guy standing in the store pulled out a pistol when he saw me and said he was going to kill a cop. It turned out the guy had several warrants and was arrested soon after. My wife says it was my deceased grandfather, who was a Primitive Baptist preacher, looking out for me.


----------



## REUSSERY (Feb 10, 2016)

My father went into surgery for a heart valve transplant a few years ago and suffered a stroke immediately following the procedure, the surgical team defibrillated him several times before before reestablishing a faint cardiac signal. My father slipped into a comma and stayed in the cardiac ICU for nearly a week. Eventually he regained conscious, spent several more days in the hospital before transferring to a nearby rehabilitation facility. During his rehab, he had a follow up with the surgeon, who asked what he remembered prior to and immediately following his surgery. My father told the doctor he remembered it all, and clearly described in detail the layout and location of all the equipment in the OR. He told the doctor the shape and pink color of the replacement valve that was placed in his chest, and recalled the excitement and profanity used in the OR when they were using the defibrillator on him. My father went on to describe a strange sense of calmness as he hovered overhead watching everyone doing their jobs and calling out stats on the displays and how the medical team pushed and pulled on him as they closed up his chest and jumped to action when he flat lined. The surgeon was totally amazed, and quickly told my father the size and color of the replacement valve was an unknown until his faulty valve was retrieved and measured. The replacement valve would have been either a blueish or pinkish in color depending on which size was needed. The doctors notes indicated he, in fact used the pink valve. The doctor went on to say that of the hundreds of open heart procedures he'd done this was only the third time someone accurately describe in detail an out of body experience and the events in the OR.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 10, 2016)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I know that graveyard because my daughter is attending ung.
> 
> She's a smart kid (presidents list material in fact) and has told me on several occasions when we drive by that the graveyard is where the dope smokers hangout AND that 'they' say its haunted.
> 
> Just sayin that made me giggle and wonder when I read your post.



There was no dope smoking since I signed my papers to be a commissioned officer.  Back then no one up there smoked.


----------



## nobullet (Feb 13, 2016)

Check out NDERF (current experiences). They list over 4K near death experiences. Most are from the US but they have them submitted from all over the world. I have read most of them over the years and most of them follow a definite pattern.  Very interesting and makes you think.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 25, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> There was no dope smoking since I signed my papers to be a commissioned officer.  Back then no one up there smoked.



Great for you and thanks for your service!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Was talking recently with an old HS buddy who lives in AZ. He was telling me about a great book he just finished about this very subject and encouraged me to read it. Written by a Dr., I think.  At an early age the Author had his sister die so he never saw her. The author nearly passed later in life in the operating room I think and later described to his family the beautiful girl who was awaiting him and showed him around heaven. Can't remember how long this person was near death but when he came back to life the description of his host in Heaven was spot on his never known Sister.


----------



## cramer (Feb 27, 2016)

My Dad is slowly going home.
He has dimentia/alzheimers and is at the stage of not eating or taking his meds.
He has been talking about his twin brother and older brother who have both passed, being in the room a lot for the last few weeks.
In the hospital last week, getting ready to go to sleep, he looked at me and said " She just left the room"
He had been spitting his meds out as soon as the nurse left the room, so it was either the illness or he's seeing some spirits.
I asked who -he said "that lady who was there on the horse" and pointed to the corner of the room.
He told my nephew he was leaving two days ago, that his brothers wanted him to come home.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 5, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> There was no dope smoking since I signed my papers to be a commissioned officer.  Back then no one up there smoked.



That you knew of.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 16, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> I saw a real ghost with my Ex wife in the graveyard behind north ga college.  We used to go back there at night during college, we lived on campus.  Her and I both saw an apparition in a 1960s suit walk down the row of graves and just vanish into thin air at the wood line.  The suit had a checkered pattern and the man was older.  We both watched it happen clear as day, looked at each other and asked "did you just see that?".  To this day I can remember it like it was yesterday.  This was 20 yrs ago.
> 
> The weird thing about the whole event was the fact that we weren't freaked out.  We both knew we saw something unexplainable.


I saw a woman in a night  gown float across Ga. Hwy 60 right below the hospital late on Sunday night on my way back to campus after Guard  Drill in 1987


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 20, 2016)

I dated a gal that was a nurse in the ICU and she told me many experiences she had. She said she experienced everything from a lady being in a coma for 3 weeks and right before she died she acted like she was burning up, literally on fire. She kept screaming but she wasn't awake. She also told me of a sweet old man who was dying of cancer and while she was in his room she noticed he kept staring at the corner and smiling(if you know much about stage 4 cancer you know the last thing the patient does is smile, much less seem at peace...that's what she said was so telling about that experience), she'd look over at the corner and nothing was there but the way the man was reacting she knew he saw something. She did say that if anyone didn't believe in the afterlife, to come talk to her because she'd seen too many experiences (both good and bad) to know we all go somewhere after we leave this earth.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess this qualifies....

The father of one of my high school friends died pretty quickly after they discovered he had lung cancer (never smoked).  

He was on his death bed.  He had been pretty coherent but started to go downhill rapidly, going in and out of consciousness.  

Right before he passed, he regained consciousness and was fully alert.  All of a sudden, his eyes got really big and a smile came over his face.  His last words were, "It's true!".

Then, he drifted off to sleep and passed.


----------



## hoghunter (Apr 26, 2016)

1986-1987 I was an officer in the Army attending a course at Fort Levenworth, KS.  Each year students and families were invited to tour the old military homes built in the 1800's.  These old houses have a long documented history of being haunted...to the extent new arriving families are briefed on which ghosts haunt which houses and are told they have the option to turn down the housing.  During my tour I had an opportunity to visit with an officer I served with for many years; he and his family occupied one of the haunted homes.  He’d claimed seeing an apparition once as it was floating down a hallway.  I didn’t think much of it until he told me his five year old daughter had complained about the man rocking in the chair in her room…the rocking man was keeping her awake and could he please make him go away.  When my friend asked his daughter what the rocking man looked like, she said he was a bearded man wearing a dirty uniform…he didn’t talk, just rocked.  What she described perfectly was the same spirit all previous families described…bearded old soldier; he especially was attracted to children and would frequently appear at night in their bedrooms. After leaving his house, I proceeded to another haunted home occupied by the post chaplain.  The chaplain described the spirit that lived in the attic of his house as if it were a friend.  Both these gentlemen were officers in the Army…one a Lieutenant Colonel and the other a Colonel (chaplain).  They would not lie…it simply is not in their DNA.  Also, the ghosts they described have been well documented for many years.  Google Fort Leavenworth haunted homes…interesting reading.  

More to the point of this thread, my wife’s uncle had an out of body experience after having a heart attack; his heart stopped for several minutes.  He described the classic event of floating over  himself observing the medical staff working on him.  Later, he was able to describe the sequence of events to the doctors who brought him back.  What moves my faith is the way his face lights up when describing the event…he has absolutely zero fear of death.  He knows…


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Was riding in the bed of a duece and a half with fellow camper in N.C. on some logging road back to camp with the burgers and all in the back with us and a crazy counselor driving. He lost control, we headed into the woods, the guy in back grabbed the roll bar and I got behind him. We went thru the first three or four trees fine and it stopped and I didn't. Not sure what knocked me out but the rollbar rearanged my friends face. Hamburgers and ketchup packages every where. Lol Crazy thing.  When I came to I was laying in a old cemetary.


----------



## darkstan (Jul 26, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> There was no dope smoking since I signed my papers to be a commissioned officer.  Back then no one up there smoked.



I was a cadet at NGC beginning Fall Qtr. in 1973. Let me tell you, EVERYONE smoked pot and a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of a lot of students were using MDA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2016)

almost drowned in class 5 stuff near the russian border in Turkey in 1987.  fought current 2-3 mins. gave up. peace came over me. dislodged from rocks. floated. swam to shore. picked up and sent to base by friends never died; right ankle is soup. but didnt care if i died that day.  just another piece of the puzzle i guess.


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2016)

I had a heart attack in Dec. 2009.  I was actually at the Med Center in Macon in the heart tower at my cardiologist.  Well after telling me it wasn't my heart, they decided they would do a stress test anyway.  I passed it with flying colors...no heart problems.  But I started feeling sick...long story short 45 minutes later I had a heart attack in the office.  They rushed me to the catch lab and found two 100% blockages which they Stented.

After getting over it, I went through a lot of depression.  Apparently you can get PTSD after a heart attack?  Who knew?

Anyway by June I was so stressed out, I thought I was having heart trouble again.  Back to the cardiologist where they decided to do another stress test.  We all laughed about how they tried to kill me the first time.  This time I passed with flying colors again, but passed out 30 minutes later...off to the cath lab again!

This time I was scared...the first time I did not have time to be scared.  But this time as I was being prepped, I was laying there praying to God not to put me through this again.  They took me into the lab and nurses were running around everywhere, machines buzzing and I am laying there asking God to not put me through this....

All of a sudden everything went silent, no machines, people were gone, just total silence...the God says, "I already filed your heart but you keep stressing over it, so I am about to show you."  Machines started buzzing, people walking everywhere.  Nurse asks if I am ready and I said yes.

They gave me something to knock me out....but it didn't.  The first time I was asleep but this time I could see everything.  There was a monitor the doctors was looking at across the table.  I could see it plane as day...he goes in and up my arteries.  He says to the nurse, "No problems here, it looks as good as a heart can look."  I woke up later in recovery where my wife begins to tell me that everything was good.  I told her I knew that because I had heard the doctor tell the nurse that.

Doctor later comes in and tells me everything looked great.  I said I know.  He said "what?"  I said I heard you tell the nurse that it looked as good as a heart can look.  With a look of disbelief on his face he said I couldn't because I was out.  Well I herd it.  God showed me it was fixed.

Yea I still go through some depression, but for the most part, I have turned it over to Him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2016)

Randy said:


> I had a heart attack in Dec. 2009.  I was actually at the Med Center in Macon in the heart tower at my cardiologist.  Well after telling me it wasn't my heart, they decided they would do a stress test anyway.  I passed it with flying colors...no heart problems.  But I started feeling sick...long story short 45 minutes later I had a heart attack in the office.  They rushed me to the catch lab and found two 100% blockages which they Stented.
> 
> After getting over it, I went through a lot of depression.  Apparently you can get PTSD after a heart attack?  Who knew?
> 
> ...



Wow! That's powerful!


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yesterday I talked to a man who had been in a wreck which had killed his fiance.  He had died for 3 minutes before he was brought back.  When asked if he remembered anything from the 3 minutes, he said a dog he had as a pet when he was a young child came and jumped in his lap.  His deceased grandmother, whom he had never seen, came and spoke to him.  He knew who she was when he saw her.  He said it seemed like a very long time but everyone verified it was only 3 minutes.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 18, 2016)

Good friend of mine died for several minutes following a heart attack.  He said he saw light and felt a peace good enough to not come back from.  Said God sent him back for some reason, he's no longer scared to die.


----------



## GAHWY22 (Aug 20, 2016)

had a run in with some killer mexican cuisine once, nearly took me on the throne


----------

